# 20/21st Sept?? Brum, shop, eat, drink, hoon......



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Who's up for this then?? AND OF COURSE - boys are invited, who else is going to carry the shopping bags / buy the beer later....... Â and those boys with shopaholic girlfriends/wives/boyfriends etc THE MORE THE MERRIER?! l

Saturday 27th September meet up in Birmingham ( at a very safe car park, guarded by Donna's men) into Birmingham for a little retail therapy. Great shopping there, plenty enough for all the guys and gals.

Then into Broad st for the evening, comedy clubs, jazz clubs, bars , theatres, theme bars, my god even the ICC!
Stay overnight in a good quality hotel.

Up after breakfast for a hoon down to Stratford on Avon, stopping on the way in the quaint village of Henley In Arden famous for yummie homemade ice cream!

And Stratford on Avon.........for ultimate pose value Â 8) and the river and pubs and butterflies (and someone famous was born there too, if you fancy culture) (oh and more shopsif you want them!)

Then off again for a hoon round the Vale of Evesham and beyond...........

There's something for everyone ( or you can bugger off to cadbury world ,the museums or galleries if you really really Â hate shopping, just leave your credit cards with us!).

Â Â Â


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Me ;D

Oh and i'll bring the other half to carry the bags


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes please miss ;D


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Lisa,

You can count me & Gilly in.....or should that be Gilly & I?....... Sod it who cares.. she knows where all the shops are.
Brum on a Saturday night can be excellent...not too sure about Ice Cream on a September Sunday though!!

Cheers 
ChasTT


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

The sun WILL shine, its all arranged


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa, Me and her indoors may be up for this one although we may be away for this week. Working now at 0145hrs looking out over New St/Broad St. If this does take place I may be able to arrange parking in the basement car park at work for some lovely TT's. It is locked overnight with no way in unless using a tank. Let me know. The car park is in the city centre 5 mins walk from Broad St.

Steve


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

That sounds great Steve 

Seems I've broken the first rule of organising a meet......... make sure you're available on the date in question ! ! !

I'm not sure I can make this weekend. Silly Me.

At the moment I look ok for......
16/17 AUG 23/24 Aug, 6/7 Sep or 20/21 Sep

Any chance of an early change of plan??


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> That sounds great Steve Â
> 
> Seems I've broken the first rule of organising a meet......... make sure you're available on the date in question ! ! !
> 
> ...


I could probably do 16/17 August, but not the other dates


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

I can't do 23/24th Aug, :-/ but all the others are OK 8)


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok, I'm going to be cheeky now.....

Can we pencil in the 16/17th so i can make myself unavailable at work, and hence actually guarantee that i can then make it?

Thanx

Bec


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Louise, Donna, Paula, Kath, Dani???


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Best place to park IMO is the MailBox and also best shopping ;D
Jonah


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Louise, Donna, Paula, Kath, Dani???


And me!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> And me! Â


I wasn't forgetting you  simply enquiring with the other interested parties for dates.

Not sure, really, whether 16/17 Aug is a bit short notice, its only a couple of weeks away......


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

canna do 16/17 Aug - am at V festival 8)


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Sos, but I can't do 16-17 either now.... forgot about summer ball on at Worcester Rugby Club on Friday night, and I don't think that I'll be up for anything much on the Sunday yet alone Saturday!!


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Don't organise around me, I have loads on and dates that will change, I will see nearer the time, whenever that is!

Donna


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Bec looks like 16/17 AUG and 23/24 are out.......... :'(
So, everyone, the choice is 6/7 Sep or 20/21 Sep 

Lisa


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

hi 

Can do 6\7th of sept but not the other.
Is this the same as the other thread ???

Love
Confused in Stavanger AKA Kathxx


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

cant do 6/7 or 20/21 (have kids) :'(

organise without me and if i can make it i will ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Can't do either of the September dates :'( :'(


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

hmm, looks like we have a problem then :'(


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

October, November or Pre-Christmas it is then....


----------

